# Homemade Vines



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

So as I was at the depot stocking up on some black silicone I stumbled across this stuff called Backer Rod. Instantly I knew I wanted it for vines. Also grabbed some 18 gauge hanger wire so that I could thread it through and make my own bendable vines (like the exo's). Attached a pick of a small sample piece. Im gonna make up mixture tom and test it out.


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

looks sweet! whats the price? by the foot?


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

I got the rod backer 20' for i think 3 bucks and 100' of 18 gauge for 6. Figure Ill use the wire for other stuff like mounting broms and other plants.


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

holy crap I have used that stuff for years insulating houses and such and never once have I thought to use it for making vines. Really good idea maybe on the brink of a new era with the vine making concept. Better put a patent on it quick. Nice find.


----------



## MAyres (May 27, 2009)

My husband and I just discussed utilizing backer rod as vines in our upcoming build, good to know that we're thinking along the same lines! We've got a bunch left over from our puppy ear posting days and I'm glad to finally put it to some use. What are you intending to use as a coating? My biggest concern is that the exterior is fairly nonporous and it might be a pain to get anything to adhere. Tomorrow I may try burning it just a bit in an attempt to singe the coating. It might just give it some craggy old vine definition as well. 
Looking forward to seeing your next post, that is if I'm not in the ER with burned fingers!


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks very worthwhile. I can't see you having much problem covering it, in any way you choose. Keep us posted, quickly


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Mayres - I did a small test last night by just rolling it in black silicone and then in some fine tree fern fiber. It looks good and the silicone had no problem adhering to it. Even when I bent it, the substrate still stayed attached. My only thing is I have a tree fern background for the tank I am building and they blend too much. So Im thinking maybe using a combo of brown silicone with peat and maybe some black sand. Today is going to be the day of work so ill post pictures later. Im hopeful though.

The only down side so far is threading the wire through. Would be easier with possibly two peoplebut once the pieces reach 2 feet in length it gets tough. Possibly use thicker gauge wire? I dunno? 

Ill keep u all updated!


----------



## MAyres (May 27, 2009)

Good to hear Vinner, one less problem to troubleshoot. I think you'll be good to go utilizing silicon and sand to vary the texture and colors. Plus it always seems to acquire more natural depth once it's wet and surrounded by plants. As far as the backing rod is concerned, an easier way of creating long pieces may be to cut short sections and string them on. A little silicon or glue to adhere them together again and you're ready to coat. Any female under the age of ten would be more than happy to assist in such a stringing project. Heck, I'd do it for a beer right now. It's got to beat watching my husband stare at drill bits in Lowe's.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

MAyres said:


> It's got to beat watching my husband stare at drill bits in Lowe's.


Don't you be dissin staring at drill bits at Lowes!!...Ahhh, drill bits...

This is not a comment about using wire in vivs, that is not something I have researched. Assuming it is OK, why would you thread it through the middle of the backer rod? It would look so much more "vinelike" to loosely wrap the wire around the outside of the backer rod. This would look like intertwining vines. By the way, backer rod is very similar to the high density foam that many are using for rock wall cement builds.


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Mayres - funny you say that because I ended up stringing the foam on for a long one in sections and just used silicone to seal it. Great thinking!

Pumilo - As far as using wire in vivs I too have no exp. w/ it either but have used it to hold broms and what not to backgrounds, but over time it does form some deteriation. My theory of threading it through the backer rod is it will be "protected" from the elements and therefore last for a while. Im going for the style of the exo vines like mentioned so thats where i got the idea of putting inside.

For a quick update: I used liquitex acrylic paint, color "raw umber" to do a first coat just to cover the foam. After it was dry, I mixed up a batch of paint with some repti sand color white to add texture. This is drying now. My plan to add some detail is put silicone over it to add the effect of smaller vines, and then do another coat of paint/sand mix. I will post pictures tonight to let everyone see whats up with it!


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

I made the vines with ordinary pvc rope. It stays flexible and you can arrange it anyway you want it: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/57563-pics-my-new-constructed-vivarium-15.html#post522377
It doesn't really matter what material you use as long as it doesn't rot away.


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

looking forward to pics of this,

raf how does the liana vine you made compare costwise? $3 for 20ft of backer is pretty appealing...


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

For smaller vines, i've used stainless steel wire with brown silicone and coco fiber. If you dont like the "little hairs" from the cocofiber sticking out, a cigarette lighter takes care of them pretty quick.
derek


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

aliciaface said:


> looking forward to pics of this,
> 
> raf how does the liana vine you made compare costwise? $3 for 20ft of backer is pretty appealing...


I'm pretty sure you can get at least that length of plastic (nylon) rope for less than that. But a variety of usable materials for this type project is good too.


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

Okapi said:


> I'm pretty sure you can get at least that length of plastic (nylon) rope for less than that. But a variety of usable materials for this type project is good too.


thanks, yeah i might pick both up and try some practice runs out. will post pics of progress...


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know the price of the rope but I like the fact it's very strong. And you'll find it in almost every diameter.


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

touche sir. ill give it a whirl and let you know how it goes


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Alrite well here are some pics of my final product for today. They need a little touching up on some of the silicone but overall im happy with the outcome. Any questions just post em up and il do my best to answer them


----------



## MAyres (May 27, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Don't you be dissin staring at drill bits at Lowes!!...Ahhh, drill bits...


Meh, nothing beats a good miter saw. I was prevented from ogling them today, much to my dismay. 

The tube/wire wrap is also an excellent idea. Both methods work well, I suppose it just depends on what type of roots you are hoping to replicate. I personally love Raf's vines, I'm even willing to offer him room and board to come work on my tank! I will bake you apple pie and chocolate ganache cupcakes if you just bring supplies from Europe and help me! 

Vinner, I'm glad your vines turned out so well and that you're happy with them. Are you going to apply sealant after they dry to make them more water resistant?
We attempted our first trial run of the silicon and peat moss coated rope tonight, thus far it is not working out very well on the small rope. We'll ascertain whether it will hold up to high moisture in the morning. I think that Epoxy mixed with the peat then coated with a sealant would work substantially better. It may be overkill but I'm a play it safe kind of girl after experiencing a total rebuild of tank #1. Any advice from the peanut gallery? I'd prefer feedback that supports my belief so that I can pull an "I told you so" on my hubbie.


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Mayres - Probably not going to seal them as I have looked for how acrylic paint holds up and found some saying it last for a while. Plus I want to cover them in moss anyway so if it "decays" a little im fine with it

Here are some pics of them installed in their ten gallon vert im in the process of. Finally move into my apartment on April 1st so now I can have a rack of tanks and start producing flys, thn its onto the frog selection. But I dnt mind the wait as it gives the tanks time to grow and get my spring counts up there!

Let me know what ya think


----------



## MAyres (May 27, 2009)

You've been pretty productive since last night. I love that you have lots of surfaces which will allow moss to drape down. Can't wait to see it planted with inhabitants! 

After much bantering back and forth last night we've decided to go with the silicon and peat method as well. I also bought a brick of Exo Terra Forest Moss which we may attempt to incorporate to a lesser extent as well, I'll let ya'll know how that goes. We'd like to get some growth on the peat which I suspect would not happen with a sealant. I suppose if my original tank has help up so well over the years with just silicone and coco fiber then this one will be fine as well. Now it's off to Lowe's for even more silicone and egg crate. Fun times.


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

What works even nicer with this stuff is coating it with Drylok as you can tint the Drylock with acrylic paint to get any color you want. What I did was apply 3 coats total, the first coat I applied was with Drylok and a small amount of Concrete Acrylic Fortifier. The 2nd coat I applied (the following day) with Drylok tinted a darker brown with black and the the third coat I applied using the dry bush technique where you try and remove as much paint as you can from the brush using lighter colors. I also used pipe cleaners (which you can get almost anywhere) and wrapped them around the Backer Rod to help shape it and such. Just another option in using this to create vines.


----------

